

When The Drones Come Marching In - perlino
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/29/drones/#comments

======
alexwestholm
Decoupling criminal, crime and consequence is truly a scary proposition. It's
pretty obvious that lowering the risk and emotional consequences of committing
a crime makes it a lot easier to commit to committing. Just look at Anonymous.

